# Non tiny fish guy needs a tiny low bioload fish. Ideas?



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

I'm looking for a fish similar to a whitecloud in terms of bioload and price and behaviour. Must be happy at 80F in open water. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

chili rasbora
or
limia nigrofasciata
or 
furcata rainbows (though could get a tiny bit bigger than you want)
or 
threadfin rainbows


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Not bad.. 
Anything, what's the word... Affordable? Commonly available? Lima nigro I've seen once. The furcata/threadfin are too fragile. Chilis I don't like..

Maybe I'll just stick to lemons and bleedinghearts.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I've really fallen in love with pencilfish myself  Any interest with them??

I got some by accident when I was at mikes and he was trying to get harli's out for me. I got a couple from him. I love them! The red really comes in nice too when they get all compfy


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

get a large school of Boraras maculatus

beautiflul and active little buggers. And Menagerie sells them for 10 for $10. Cant get better then that...lol


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Hitch said:


> get a large school of Boraras maculatus
> 
> beautiflul and active little buggers. And Menagerie sells them for 10 for $10. Cant get better then that...lol


I saw them. I had a very meh response. Usually when I want to buy a fish it's not really a choice. I know I want it and my hand gets the money out of my pocket and then I feel bad for having spent so much later..

Cid the pencils are very cool-- are they finnicky, fragile, anything like that? As I only really do the odd anubias (and kill it) are they good with just lots of branches?

I'll probably just end up doing a tetra. I would do a less common danio as they really appeal to me but they eat too much and they're too fast.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I never had an issue with mine.  Seem very hardy and settled in quickly, good colour pretty fast as well. Lots of branches should be fine. ^^


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Boraras urophthalmoides Least rasbora


----------



## clubsoda (Oct 10, 2009)

neon tetras


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

TBemba said:


> Boraras urophthalmoides Least rasbora


Least rasbora??


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Least rasbora is the common name they go by Scientific (Boraras urophthalmoides) Link: http://www.fishbase.org/Summary/SpeciesSummary.php?id=12211

Picked up 6 Juvi's at the Hamilton auction, a member breeds them 

I have them in a 10 gallon with Cherry Shrimp, Microcorydoras hastatus any Pygmy corys



















I am starting to really get into minitures


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Ciddian said:


> I've really fallen in love with pencilfish myself  Any interest with them??
> 
> I got some by accident when I was at mikes and he was trying to get harli's out for me. I got a couple from him. I love them! The red really comes in nice too when they get all compfy


I think we have a winner


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

I have some of them from Finatics bought them on boxing day. Only issue is they don't really school as well as most Tetras. They kind of just hang out most of the time. I still really like them.


----------

